# buliding a garage/junkyard need help



## clarkracing39 (Oct 15, 2013)

looking into starting to build a garage/junkyard diorama and just wondering what people use for the bases of them.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

<deleted>


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Did you mean "basis" or the plural of "base" If the latter, there are many choices, from hard-board to fibre-board to styrofoam. One of the most useful materials is a hardboard called MDF or Medium-Density Fibreboard.

It the former, it all depends on what type of garage. Do you waant to build a standard backyard garage, a more professional type like on some custom-car TV shows, or a commercial repair shop. There are many types of garage, and there are many companies making scale garage equipment. Try Googling 1/24th (or whatever scale) Garage Diorama Supplies.

For a junkyard/repair shop, you can go really wild with the weathering, as well as weed out your parts box. It's a popular subject, but to give really useful advice, we'd have to know more about what you're trying to achieve


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

My last three diorama bases I've used 1/2 thick foam core.


----------



## clarkracing39 (Oct 15, 2013)

it would be more of a backyard garage. I have tried to google but really haven't gotten any info on the bases.. i have noticed alot of the garages look to be done by wood. As for the junkyard i've got some older models that have started falling about and wanted to go with that junkyard feel


----------

